# How Is The Handling and Suspension on the Cruze?



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

There is a family member of mine that has a 2009 Ford Focus with "European Inspired Suspension" and it's amazing. I can do around sharp curves at a good speed, and it feels great. I've heard the Chevy Cruze is good when it comes to the suspension. How good is it? Do you have fun with your Chevy Cruze going around sharp turns? Is this bad for the car in any way? I'm assuming it does some wear on the tires, but other than that, is it bad for the car?

How is the car going over bumps? Is it bad for the car to go over these, or is it made for this? I read a lot about the testing that the Chevy Cruze went through and it looks like a tough car. I look forward to driving one!


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

avenue said:


> There is a family member of mine that has a 2009 Ford Focus with "European Inspired Suspension" and it's amazing. I can do around sharp curves at a good speed, and it feels great. I've heard the Chevy Cruze is good when it comes to the suspension. How good is it? Do you have fun with your Chevy Cruze going around sharp turns? Is this bad for the car in any way? I'm assuming it does some wear on the tires, but other than that, is it bad for the car?
> 
> How is the car going over bumps? Is it bad for the car to go over these, or is it made for this? I read a lot about the testing that the Chevy Cruze went through and it looks like a tough car. I look forward to driving one!


There is quite a range of models and suspensions. If you stick with the LTZ, you get the Z-link with Sport Suspension, and 18" wheels with low profile Michelins. It seems to handle everything quite well. Very little body roll around the turns, and a solid feel over uneven road surfaces and bumps.

At the end of the day, this is still a four door compact, so a fair amount of flex is going on.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

16" wheels are generating more travel and give then I thought they would, wishing I upgraded to the 17s or 18s upon ordering.

Still no where near my cobalt's 4x4 appearance and wheel travel. I think the springs in the cobalt would extend like 3ft it was insane...


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> There is quite a range of models and suspensions. If you stick with the LTZ, you get the Z-link with Sport Suspension, and 18" wheels with low profile Michelins. It seems to handle everything quite well. Very little body roll around the turns, and a solid feel over uneven road surfaces and bumps.
> 
> At the end of the day, this is still a four door compact, so a fair amount of flex is going on.


We're probably going to get the LS Automatic, and possibly a 1LT. That doesn't come with the Z-Link Suspension? How do you think the suspension is on the LS?

I do understand that it isn't a sports car. 

I'm just hoping it handles like the 2009 Ford Focus, if not better.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...in my best "Smokey the Bear" voice impersonation: _"...only YOU can determine THAT..."_


Good point! 

I'll find out and will report back.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

avenue said:


> We're probably going to get the LS Automatic, and possibly a 1LT. That doesn't come with the Z-Link Suspension? How do you think the suspension is on the LS?
> 
> I do understand that it isn't a sports car.
> 
> I'm just hoping it handles like the 2009 Ford Focus, if not better.


The suspension on the LS seems to get pretty good reviews, and I think it is also what you get on the ECO version.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It is the same as the ECO, yes - without the zlink on the back


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> The suspension on the LS seems to get pretty good reviews, and I think it is also what you get on the ECO version.


Is the suspension on the LS the same as the suspension on the 1LT?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I drive the LT1.
IMO, its quite fun to drive, especially city trips, curvy road trips, etc.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I also drove the Cruze LT1 and i must say the handling is far better then i expected. If your into tuning your car, you may even want to consider going for an aftermarket suspension setup just to get you some better handling. 

If i get a Cruze it will see quite a few track days and i feel the suspension setup needs a bit of a kick to make a corner really well. 

Like i said tho, in stock form it's good.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> I also drove the Cruze LT1 and i must say the handling is far better then i expected. If your into tuning your car, you may even want to consider going for an aftermarket suspension setup just to get you some better handling.
> 
> If i get a Cruze it will see quite a few track days and i feel the suspension setup needs a bit of a kick to make a corner really well.
> 
> Like i said tho, in stock form it's good.


I'm not planning on making any changes to the car. I'm planning on leaving it stock.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

avenue said:


> I'm not planning on making any changes to the car. I'm planning on leaving it stock.


Same here! No changes.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and remember, there are *two* different wheel bolt patterns, 105mm and 115mm, so "bigger" wheels & rims in the _future_ 'might' be limited by which model you select _now_.


Interesting. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and remember, there are *two* different wheel bolt patterns, 105mm and 115mm, so "bigger" wheels & rims in the _future_ 'might' be limited by which model you select _now_.


I'm pretty sure they're all 5x105..


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're all 5x105..


Me too. The LTZ wheels are 5x105, do not see a good reason why the 16s or 17s would be 115. None of the tire sites list anything other than 5x105 for any trim level.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ and the handling is superb. I previously had a 2006 Pontiac Grand Prix GXP with the sport suspension (Bilstein Shocks, 18" wheels, stiffer springs and suspension, etc.) and it did not handle as good as my Cruze LTZ does. There is almost no body roll going into curves at high speed. The steering is also extremely precise and easy. I love the handling.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I have an RS (lowered sports suspension, 18" wheels) and it was probably the nicest surpize about the car the first time I had a chance to push the boundaries it's handling. Made me think UHP summers would be really over the top. I thought that with the 18 inch low profile tires would be on the rough side, Nope and I think it's a great balance between ride and handling.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ: Track Tested w/ Video

The numbers:
0-60: 9.6sec
1/4mile: 17.1 @ 80.4mph
Slalom (mph): 66.6
Skid Pad Lateral acceleration (g): 0.83


note: articles on a cars performance is only as good as the drivers testing them.


----------

